# Advice on how to proceed



## mbkv (Jun 17, 2017)

Dear all,

I am a beginner watercolor painter. Using imagereference image as a reference image, I began painting the following my work. As you can notice, I have begun with the lighter layers but I dont know how to avoid hard edges. The purple I have applied has not so pleasing edges. Your advice please..


----------



## Chapel1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice work for a beginner.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Is the second image the one you're trying to copy?

Personally, I refuse to paint anything that isn't 100% my own, so I'll only paint based on photos that I've taken myself.

What I would suggest is to try your best to get the effect you want, all the way to a finished painting. Then figure out everything that you don't like and do it again. I'm on my fourth time through on one sunflower painting and still don't have it quite right. But I'm willing to throw away work that I'm not happy with while I'm learning.


----------

